# Rappahannock River Report



## Drum Runner II (Mar 8, 2005)

fished around bouy 12 on the outgoing tide sunday. caught 34 total. 28 1-1 1/2 lb. croakers, a few small spot with 2 keepers and 4 white cats. fished with squid, crab, and bloodworms. bloodworms and squid worked the best.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

where ' the Rapp is big ya know ? spots of nice size ? locklies ?


----------



## Double Haul (May 17, 2005)

He's upriver from Urbanna. TF reports lots of good catchin' of croaker and spot in that area.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Double Haul said:


> He's upriver from Urbanna. TF reports lots of good catchin' of croaker and spot in that area.


Spots '; Going outta of Locklies fri am  got plenty of croaker


----------

